# Another One Bites The Dust! Very recessed army guy opts for implants, gets EPPLEY'd into another dimension!



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 20, 2021)

"I think there's something wrong with my face..." 





"No just buy some implants." 




"Are you sure there's not something wrong with my lower face?..."




"Just give me $18K to stuff your face full of silicone, peasant." 




"OK."




*A FEW MONTHS LATER*

"Thanks for the upgrade, doc." 




Oh no no no


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 20, 2021)

This guy is on Reddit, and he seems to think he actually looks better. Imagine this guy walking into a nightclub with a swollen face, thinking women are going to lust after Brock Lesnar's retarded little brother because he looks "masculine." Yikes. All he needed was a big bimax.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 20, 2021)

He's literally just swollen. He's in a hospital gown and has tape on.

His jaw looks 10x better from the front. We will have to wait for the cheeks but he needed bimax first.


----------



## grimy (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Oct 20, 2021)

@SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's literally just swollen. He's in a hospital gown and has tape on.
> 
> His jaw looks 10x better from the front. We will have to wait for the cheeks but he needed bimax first.


Here are some newer pics: 




It still looks like shit IMO. He _really_ needed bimax.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 20, 2021)

Doesn't look bad for day 4 post op.



Chinlet Ascension said:


> Here are some newer pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still looks much better than before. Will look good soon.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1373904
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad for day 4 post op.
> ...


he looks like he's gonna make it tbh


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1373904
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad for day 4 post op.
> ...


stop coping it's over for this brickhead


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1373904
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad for day 4 post op.
> ...





RODEBLUR said:


> he looks like he's gonna make it tbh


Surprised to see people saying this. Even if it looks "natural" after the swelling is gone, it looks like he swapped his real phenotype for an entirely new, uglier one. He looks like a stereotypical Russian peasant archetype now.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 20, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Surprised to see people saying this. Even if it looks "natural" after the swelling is gone, it looks like he swapped his real phenotype for an entirely new, uglier one. He looks like a stereotypical Russian peasant archetype now.


sub cuck




vs




dom chad

idk man


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 20, 2021)

No implants for his mouth area and lips


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 20, 2021)

No implants for his mouth area and lips


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 20, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> sub cuck
> View attachment 1373916
> 
> vs
> ...


If he went the route of bimax first, then moderate sized implants on the jaw, that might be a real ascension. This is the facial equivalent of stuffing your muscles with leaking synthol.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 20, 2021)

I still need skull reshaping surgery by eppley to fix my misshaped cranium I think he's good in that department but anything below the supraorbitals he does exaggerated implants which I'm not going to get from him, I,d get skull reshaping, forehead/occiput implants from him then the rest of the face I'd get different surgeons


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 20, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I still need skull reshaping surgery by eppley to fix my misshaped cranium I think he's good in that department but anything below the supraorbitals he does exaggerated implants which I'm not going to get from him


I've read that he just gives patients whatever they ask for. The more professional thing to do would be to offer more guidance, so they don't end up with a result like this.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 20, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> I've read that he just gives patients whatever they ask for. The more professional thing to do would be to offer more guidance, so they don't end up with a result like this


Yeah I'd go for a more conservative implant or based on increasing harmony and not these exaggerated implants


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 21, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Yeah I'd go for a more conservative implant or based on increasing harmony and not these exaggerated implants


IMO any kind of procedure like implants needs to be done very conservatively. Even small breast implants look better (although I am against breast implants in general). Big foreign substances ruin harmony. Big changes only look good with corrective surgeries, and even then, they can have uncanny effects.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 21, 2021)

He has Chico eyes and wider jaw now. What's the problem. Literally reminds me of that sponge bob episode when they accidentally turn squidward into chad


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 21, 2021)

GymcelDoomer said:


> He has Chico eyes and wider jaw now. What's the problem. Literally reminds me of that sponge bob episode when they accidentally turn squidward into chad


Never got the obsession with Chico. Do you really think this guy looks good to the average person now? I'm surprised people are arguing with me when I criticize these results TBH


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Oct 21, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Never got the obsession with Chico. Do you really think this guy looks good to the average person now? I'm surprised people are arguing with me when I criticize these results TBH


Chico has great harmony but he fell off due to him relying on collagen when younger, anyways the result is bad and uncanny he unironically looks better before because of the harmony


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Oct 21, 2021)

This mans allergic to bimax or something lol


----------



## StrangerDanger (Oct 21, 2021)

jesus fucking christ lmao


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 21, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> This mans allergic to bimax or something lol


Part of me wants to send him a message to talk about bimax (in case no one ever has mentioned it, you never know), but I wonder what it would do to him after he already spent $18,000 and stupid-looking implants which he seems to be satisfied with.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Oct 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> sub cuck
> View attachment 1373916
> 
> vs
> ...


what he needed to get 
-bimax 
- small amount of chin filler for asymmetry
-hair transplant along with hairline lowering and using rogain to gain back his density (or hair system)
-eyebrow transplant and darkening
-undereye fat grafts
-makeup for looking younger
-small jaw implants for harmony

what he actually got
- uncanny brick sized implants 


not the fault of the surgeon or procedure , its just him who is low iq and got uncanny ass implants


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 21, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> what he needed to get
> -bimax
> - small amount of chin filler for asymmetry
> -hair transplant along with hairline lowering and using rogain to gain back his density (or hair system)
> ...


I think the simple route of 

Bimax/genio (genio to address his chin asymmetry) + hair implants + small to medium sized jaw implants (for both symmetry and width) 

would be his surgerymaxxing ideal.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Oct 21, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> I think the simple route of
> 
> Bimax/genio (genio to address his chin asymmetry) + hair implants + small to medium sized jaw implants (for both symmetry and width)
> 
> would be his surgerymaxxing ideal.


true


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 21, 2021)

Bad result. Looks very uncanny in pictures. Probably looks much worse IRL.


----------



## JackHanma (Oct 21, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> Bad result. Looks very uncanny in pictures. Probably looks much worse IRL.


Swelling from implants takes almost half a year to fully go away and "shrink wrap" the implant

you guys are literally posting pics a week after the dudes surgery and using the swelling as "proof" he looks bad.

I'm not saying the dude is gonna look good, but we just can't tell yet, it would be like me posting some bloated monstrosity 5 days after bimax and saying "wow bimax makes you so ugly"

braindead discourse here seriously


----------



## Gaia262 (Oct 21, 2021)

The dude is like 6 days post op when swelling is as its peak. Judging results at this point is beyond retarded.


3 months is the minimum.


----------



## BrownBoy (Oct 21, 2021)

6 months is when you see the real results, autism in this site is real


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 21, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> IMO any kind of procedure like implants needs to be done very conservatively. Even small breast implants look better (although I am against breast implants in general). Big foreign substances ruin harmony. Big changes only look good with corrective surgeries, and even then, they can have uncanny effects.


nah small fake tits are extremely ugly. if they're gonna be fake you want them fucking massive tbh. and like with most things, only 1% of surgeons can do an actually good job


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 21, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> The dude is like 6 days post op when swelling is as its peak. Judging results at this point is beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 3 months is the minimum.





BrownBoy said:


> 6 months is when you see the real results, autism in this site is real


do you really think if he just waits a little bit longer that shit will look good?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Oct 21, 2021)

He looks better and wider. End of the discussion.
Not everyone can undergo heavy invasive bimax and wear braces for 1.5 years+3 months brutal recovery. Bimax is also not reversible if you dont like the result. 
It was a good decision for him. 

His jaw now:





Jaw of my chad 150+ laycount slayer friend









Bildschirmfoto-2021-10-19-um-17-10-03


Image Bildschirmfoto-2021-10-19-um-17-10-03 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 21, 2021)

JackHanma said:


> Swelling from implants takes almost half a year to fully go away and "shrink wrap" the implant
> 
> you guys are literally posting pics a week after the dudes surgery and using the swelling as "proof" he looks bad.
> 
> ...





Gaia262 said:


> The dude is like 6 days post op when swelling is as its peak. Judging results at this point is beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 3 months is the minimum.


I would be shocked, to the point of my jaw actually dropping, if this guy looked good when it is all said and done. This is the male BDD equivalent of a petite girl who gets G-cup breast implants because she doesn't feel feminine. (If you read his Reddit comments, he is obviously obsessed with looking more "masculine".) No harmony or proportion, just a fixation on a few traits at the expense of his harmony and humanity.



Deusmaximus said:


> He looks better and wider. End of the discussion.


He looks wider but not better. *I think people here sometimes develop face-blindness after fixating on certain traits for too long*. You forget what faces look like to people who don't spend all of their time on obscure internet forums. Also, it looks like he still has that cuck-y Reddit smile after it all. You can stuff silicone in someone's face, but can't take the Reddit out of his heart.



Deusmaximus said:


> Not everyone can undergo heavy invasive bimax and wear braces for 1.5 years+3 months brutal recovery. Bimax is also not reversible if you dont like the result.


The guy is not averse to getting surgery. Look at the list of surgeries he's already had below. Jaw surgery would have solved multiple of his issues, like nasolabial folds (which he mentioned somewhere else IIRC). I don't know if he doesn't know about bimax, or if he just thinks he can fraud his way into not needing it, but he's wasted a huge amount of money and time already.


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 22, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> do you really think if he just waits a little bit longer that shit will look good?


Yeah. Look at the chin JFL. It looks comical. The swelling may go down a little bit but I seriously doubt the end result will be good. His maxilla is very recessed. He is a jaw surgery candidate.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 22, 2021)

cheeky cunt eppley

dude looks like a russian hooligan now


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 22, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> dude looks like a russian hooligan now


----------



## TimeToChange (Oct 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's literally just swollen. He's in a hospital gown and has tape on.
> 
> His jaw looks 10x better from the front. We will have to wait for the cheeks but he needed bimax first.


exactly. I think he will look better too


----------



## FloridaDude (Oct 22, 2021)

Ngl, gonna lol so fucking hard when swelling goes down + he gets lean and mogs this whole forum. Dudes here lusting after six figure Orbital Lefort 16 when all they need to do is bolt a few bricks in their jaw/chin 🤣


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 22, 2021)

We simply cant tell yet if he looks better or not. Unnecessary thread.


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 22, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I still need skull reshaping surgery by eppley to fix my misshaped cranium I think he's good in that department but anything below the supraorbitals he does exaggerated implants which I'm not going to get from him, I,d get skull reshaping, forehead/occiput implants from him then the rest of the face I'd get different surgeons


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Oct 22, 2021)

khvirgin said:


>



From curry to curry


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 22, 2021)

everyone is focused on his jaw but I'm more curious about the zygos, his undereye support looks already better but he has 0 ogee curve for now 




(hard to say with the swelling)


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 22, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> everyone is focused on his jaw but I'm more curious about the zygos, his undereye support looks already better but he has 0 ogee curve for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's too recessed to have an ogee curve. Part of the geometry of the ogee curve requires a projected lower maxilla. His maxilla is concave so his cheeks and everything are just flat against his face. I have the same issue.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Oct 22, 2021)

He looks way more masc than before, that's for sure. But it's too early to tell, even when I had my bimax I looked bloated as fuck for a month or so after and the cheek/infras area swells very easily. Need to wait 3 months minimum (6 months is better) to actually evaluate results.

But to be honest he really needed a bimax, his lefort1 looks recessed with the bigger jaw if he would have had bimax his mouth area would have moved forward and looked less small.


----------



## Zenturio (Oct 22, 2021)

Looks better tbh


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> He's too recessed to have an ogee curve. Part of the geometry of the ogee curve requires a projected lower maxilla. His maxilla is concave so his cheeks and everything are just flat against his face. I have the same issue.


you're right, I just wish there were more model tier cheekbones results, since I'm aiming for that and It would help me for the design, but unfortunately they're either recessed or they choose the "fuller cheek" look


----------



## CristianT (Oct 22, 2021)

He looks better. Look at his infras.


----------



## viniciussdc (Oct 23, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Here are some newer pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn’t look like shit. He looks better than before, but he’s still has a long way to go. His jaw wasn’t his only problem.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 23, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> everyone is focused on his jaw but I'm more curious about the zygos, his undereye support looks already better but he has 0 ogee curve for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I strongly expect they will look worse. It's going to give him an Asiatic, squint-y look. He is too recessed to get that robust look that some men have. 



Looksmax25 said:


> But to be honest he really needed a bimax, his lefort1 looks recessed with the bigger jaw if he would have had bimax his mouth area would have moved forward and looked less small.


IMO good development and facial health >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dimorphism. You can be a good looking prettyboy, but recession will always look bad. Fix your functional issues first.


----------



## JackHanma (Oct 23, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> you're right, I just wish there were more model tier cheekbones results, since I'm aiming for that and It would help me for the design, but unfortunately they're either recessed or they choose the "fuller cheek" look


Yaremchuk does gods work on cheekbones


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Dec 13, 2021)

JackHanma said:


> Yaremchuk does gods work on cheekbones


Do you have any examples saved?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Dec 13, 2021)

UPDATED PICS


----------



## doomguy333 (Dec 14, 2021)

Too big


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 14, 2021)

Rush said:


> View attachment 1441319
> View attachment 1441320
> View attachment 1441321
> 
> ...


jfl man, this mofo really paid $30000 (25000€) to look like that because he didn't have time to get bimax because of work.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Dec 5, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> jfl man, this mofo really paid $30000 (25000€) to look like that because he didn't have time to get bimax because of work.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 5, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Here are some newer pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Days 4 and 6 post op? Lol. He’s obovisly going to get better


----------

